# Using BFD FBQ2496 with REW



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been fortunate enough to have someone kindly build me dual 18inch sealed subs to replace my PB13U.

I have a lot of work to do with the response as it is all over the place and I have no room for movement with the location of these subs due to their size. So an eq device is the only way to sort it out.

I have the BFD FBQ2496 but I am just learning how to use it. I know how to use REW to measure the response and I think I understand how to use the BFD PEQ but I have been advised that I should be able to plug it into my laptop and REW will automatically do the eq'ing to get a flat response.

I have had a quick look but I can't find any advice on how to do this. I am guessing the lead I would need would be a midi-usb connection right?

Then how do I use REW to do auto eq?

One big aim is to raise the lower end response to match or better the PB13U, maybe getting it flat down to 10hz but at the very least 15hz.

I am sorry if I have missed a sticky thread with the info I need but I could really use a dummies guide on this.

I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance.

Here are my current measurements without any eq, each sub measured individually and then together.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the subs are front firing it is worth measuring the effect of changing their orientation. For the basics of connecting to the FBQ to transfer filter settings and using REW to work out EQ, read through the help files, particularly Communicating with the BFD Pro DSP1124P and FBQ2496 and the EQ Window.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks John :T

So it's the eq window I needed, I've had a play about with it using the responses I have here, it seems quite straight forward. Does it send these adjustments to the bfd and then the bfd automatically saves the adjustments, even if the bfd is turned off?

I noticed that the lowest frequency it is attending to is at 29hz and lowers the level. I can see it's ironing out that big peak but why is it not boosting frequencies at the lower end, shouldn't it be doing this to bring the lower end up to the target 75db response?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the FBQ will remember the settings.

REW will not apply any filters below the lowest freq at which the response dips below the target - that is to avoid boosting drivers below their natural roll-off, if you wish to do that simply apply a filter manually.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay Thanks for your help John.

Regards
Martin


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have to set some of the filters myself as you suggested but someone has warned me about making sure I do not overlap the filters, is there a way of avoiding this?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

marty1 said:


> someone has warned me about making sure I do not overlap the filters, is there a way of avoiding this?


Ignore that.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Ignore that.


Oh okay from that response I take it it doesn't matter if they overlap so long as they get a decent measured response right?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Basically, yes. All filters will overlap at some point, but REW shows you the combined effect of all the filters that have been applied. You can also tick a box in the settings for the Filter Adjust graph to show the individual filter responses as well as the overall response to see each individual filter's contribution.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay Thanks John, that's good to know :T


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am trying to get the my bfd setup but im getting no signal through the subs.

I've tried connecting the ep4000 direct to my receiver and the subs work fine so it's the bfd that's cutting the sound.

I connected the red phono jack-stereo jack lead from my receiver to left input on bfd and the grey phono-stereo jack from left output to my ep4000. Is this correct?

It's more than likely a button I haven't pressed on it but I'm not sure which, all I need to use is the peq to tune my subs.

Any ideas? :dontknow:

Martin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just to make sure everything’s in order - you should be using a cable like this between the receiver and equalizer...










... and a cable like this between the equalizer and the amplifier.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah that's right but the only difference is ive got the receiver connected to the bfd using the first type of lead in your pics, then the same lead again to connect to an antimode (antimode is in bypass mode as I intend to use this after the bfd peq to smooth the final response out) then a normal subwoofer cable (phono rca cable) from the antimode to the EP4000, at the EP4000 end of the cable I have an mono adaptor in order to plug it into the amp.

Before anyone says it the antimode is working fine so it's not that.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay. Are you getting a reading on the BFD’s input meters? Also, make sure all filtering in the BFD is bypassed (set for 0 gain). And verify that all your cables are good. Take the Antimode out of the signal chain to see if that changes anything. Basically, go through the process of elimination for each piece in the signal chain, both hardware and cabling.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

No there is no signs on the bfd that any signal is going to it, ive pressed and held the bypass button, then tried pressing peq, gain, frequency, bandwidth but no signs of anything happening, I tried both cables in right and left inputs, nothing.

The only light are the 2 factory setting adjustment positions, when I turn the dial the lights across the numbers appear for different adjustments numbers?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Turn your receiver’s sub output all the way up, and turn the receiver’s main volume to a really high setting. Then play something with a strong bass signal through the system (might want to disconnect all your speakers). Assuming the connection cables are good, if you do this and don’t get a signal on the BFD’s input meters, then I’d suspect it’s defective. Might want to check the manual for some setting or something you might have over looked before you pronounce it “dead.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do I need to have the bypass button light on?


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay im getting a reading on the bfd, I rechecked the setup guide on the shack and I forgot to press the 10db button in on the back of the unit and I have turned the subs volume right up high, +5db on the reciever and master volume at -5db.

The only problem is that the reading on the led lights on the left hand side of the unit disappear when I press and hold the bypass button (bypass button is lit)?

Just to test it I only have the lead going from my pre out sub port on my receiver, to the left input port on the back of the bfd.

I'm confused, shouldn't I only be a ble to see the input volume with bypass light on?

Marty


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Marty,

I’ve never had one of these so I don’t know how it operates. But it shouldn’t be this difficult. I’d say connect it up to your system the way you would normally, then unplug your BFD cables and connect them to a 1/4"-to-1/4” female coupler, like this. If that gets a signal to your subs, then I’d say the BFD is defective.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> I’ve never had one of these so I don’t know how it operates. But it shouldn’t be this difficult. I’d say connect it up to your system the way you would normally, then unplug your BFD cables and connect them to a 1/4"-to-1/4” female coupler, like this. If that gets a signal to your subs, then I’d say the BFD is defective.
> 
> ...


Im sorry for being dumb here Wayne but do you mean connect the receiver direct to the EP4000 (not connecting to bfd) using the 2 cables that im using with bfd? In other words just checking that the cables are working?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You have two cables connected to the BFD. Unplug them, and plug them into a coupler shown in the picture. That will give you a straight connection to the EP 4000 (or Antimode or whatever you have connected past the BFD.

After you do this, if you get a signal to the amp, then the BFD is defective. If you don't get a signal, then one of your cables is bad. Make sense? :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You have two cables connected to the BFD. Unplug them, and plug them into a coupler shown in the picture. That will give you a straight connection to the EP 4000 (or Antimode or whatever you have connected past the BFD.
> 
> After you do this, if you get a signal to the amp, then the BFD is defective. If you don't get a signal, then one of your cables is bad. Make sense? :T
> 
> ...


Got it, Thanks Wayne, I will give it a try :T

I am really hoping it is one of the settings I'm missing though as the bfd does show a signal from the receiver.

Regards
Martin


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I am new here -- lost I have the deq and dcx2496 trying to setup chain them with mx882, but don't know how to. Could you please point me in the direction I need?


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is a Behringer right?

If so just start your own thread in this forum and someone should be able to help you :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

kricket said:


> I am new here -- lost I have the deq and dcx2496 trying to setup chain them with mx882, but don't know how to. Could you please point me in the direction I need?


What marty said. It’s best to start your own thread; It’ll get more attention that way, as marty and I are probably the only ones following this thread. :T


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What marty said. It’s best to start your own thread; It’ll get more attention that way, as marty and I are probably the only ones following this thread. :T
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


:heehee:

It does seem that way.

Not that your not being helpful Wayne, you are and I appreciate it but It'd be nice for someone who ownes a 2496 to jump in too, I haven't try your lead test check yet but most of the time these problems turn out to be something so simple that is overlooked.

The instruction manual seems to aim more at the ffedback side of things and doesn't really go into correctly setting up the subwoofer, I need to read more thoroughly as I have only skimmed certain parts of it.

Regards
Martin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey marty,


marty1 said:


> Not that your not being helpful Wayne, you are and I appreciate it but It'd be nice for someone who ownes a 2496 to jump in too, I haven't try your lead test check yet but most of the time these problems turn out to be something so simple that is overlooked.


As I noted in Post #19, “It shouldn’t be this difficult.” What I meant by that was, assuming that the cables are good (which using the coupler I mentioned would have confirmed), it should work. It’s as simple as that. Equalizers don’t have any kind of “audio mute” feature or setting.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey marty,
> As I noted in Post #19, “It shouldn’t be this difficult.” What I meant by that was, assuming that the cables are good (which using the coupler I mentioned would have confirmed), it should work.  It’s as simple as that. Equalizers don’t have any kind of “audio mute” feature or setting.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Okay fair enough, I will have a thorough check over tomorrow.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

We have sound arty:

It was a faulty lead, Thank Wayne :T

Instead of buying 2 new leads I used my 2 spare high quality subwoofer cables and added 2 gold plated phono-1/4 inch adapters to one end of both cables.

I take it this would be just as good as phono-1/4inch jack cable. I know they say that the adapters are another break in the chain of a smooth signal but would I really be able to notice the difference?

Besides, the subwoofer cables should be much better quality than the leads I was looking at so I would imagine if anything it may sound better how I have it now right?

I'd love to hear your thoughts please.

Regards
Marty


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad you figured it out, Marty! It’s no problem using the adaptors; you won’t be able to tell a difference. Decent-quality cables of any type aren’t going to make an audible difference with a subwoofer.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Glad you figured it out, Marty! It’s no problem using the adaptors; you won’t be able to tell a difference. Decent-quality cables of any type aren’t going to make an audible difference with a subwoofer.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks for your help again Wayne :T

Regards
Marty


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay I've got near enough a ruler flat response from the subs now :T

However mid action sequence in the dark knight the subs stopped working, there was still a signal showing on the bfd but no sound to subs :scratch:

Checked connections, all fine, turned bypass on and they are working but obviously without peq filters.

Turned it off, then on again and it's working fine now, any ideas?


----------

